# Awning Peeling



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

As you can see from the picture there's an outer skin peeling away from the part of the awning that is exposed(small pieces of it on the ground too). Can I just cut that away and use it like that still? I think the dealer's service dept. can just roll up new material over the awning cylinder but I'm afraid the dealer (mike Thompson in Coltan, Calif) will charge as much as a complete new awning to do that. Anyone have any other suggestions for RV repair businesses in the Palm Springs area? In the past I had the black water valve on my Winnebago replaced by some independent RV repair business and they charged me a ridiculous amount. Would it be better just to buy a complete awning brand new from Camping World?


----------



## riggsp (Mar 10, 2010)

You can order new awning material from the awning manufacturer...you just have to pay someone or install it yourself...cheaper than a whole awning.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey! Looks like my awning!







Seriously though, mine was sunburned and did the same thing. Not wanting to lay down some big $$$'s for a new awning, I climbed up on a ladder and trimmed it down as close as I could to the good stuff. I found some awning repair tape at Camping World and bought one roll (link). It was just enough for the entire length. Follow the instructions on the package for best results. So far, it's put off the inevitable for awhile longer.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and just replace the fabric. It isworth the upgrade to get rid of the vinyl material and invest in the AcrylicFabric. It lets just a little light through, is water-proof, wont mold ormildew, and breathes. You will notice a difference with the fabric. At least 10degrees cooler under my awning than my brother's vinyl. It is pretty easy toreplace the fabric yourself. You will need a rivet gun and standard tools. 2people are required though. do a search on the web and you will findinstructions. I have helped a buddy, who has a mobile RV repair business,replace about a dozen. Should only take an hour or two. Good luck and enjoy.
Brain


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Do yourself a favor and just replace the fabric. It isworth the upgrade to get rid of the vinyl material and invest in the AcrylicFabric.


Where do you find AcrylicFabric? Already cut to the right size? Picture of your setup please!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes we would like to know where to get acrylic also. We are in need of new fabric too!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Camping World sells awnings in both the acrylic and vinyl flavors. If you replace the awning, get the new one with a weather guard that wraps around the fabric ans protects it from the elements. It's a bit more expensive, but will double the life of the fabric.


----------

